# الأستثمار الزراعي والصناعي والحيواني في السودان



## abdulgader (5 أكتوبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]هذه دعوة للأستثمار الزراعي والصناعي والحيواني[/FONT] [FONT=&quot] في السودان[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]حيث انه مجال مربح وناجح ويحق للأجنبي التملك وحق ادارة واختيار مشروعه والتمتع بالأعفائات الجمركية والضريبية وتصدير منتجه الى أي مكان في العالم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتواصل [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جوال / 002499024143838[/FONT]​ E-mail – [email protected]​


----------



## abdulgader (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: الأستثمار الزراعي والصناعي والحيواني في السودان*

[font=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]التكامل الزراعي والصناعي والحيواني[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]1 / زراعة محاصيل خضر فاكهة .[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]2 / انتاج حيواني- أبقار- ضأن – ماعز- دواجن- اسماك - نحل العسل .[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]3 / مطاحن غلال - مصانع صلصة - ومربيات – عصائر- مسالخ - تعليب معاصر زيوت – صناعة اعلاف[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]المحاصيل : [/font][font=&quot]انتاج المحاصيل والخضر والفاكهة ومد الماشية بالأعلاف المجانية والمصانع بالمواد الأولية[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]الانتاج الحيواني: [/font][font=&quot]بسلالات جيدة وتسمينها من مخلفات الزراعة والصناعة والتبادل فيما بينها فالماشية تتغذى بالتكامل مع الزراعة والصناعة وفي مابينها بأنتاج اسمده عضوية طبيعية ومدها للأرض الزراعية والتبادل البيني حيث ان مخلفات الأسماك هي عبارة عن اعلاف وفيتمينات للدواجن والماشية خاصة الكالسيوم للألبان في الماشية والبيض للدواجن ومخلفات الدواجن هي غذاء رئيسي للدواجن ومخلفات سلخ الماشية وذبحها هي مكملات غذائية للأسماك والدواجن واما النحل فيقوم بتوزيع اللقاحات ويزيد من انتاج المحاصيل والفاكهة والخضر وينتج العسل[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]الزراعة :[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot]استهداف محاصيل وخضر وفاكهة ذات علاقة بالصناعة وان تكون مخلفاتها عبارة عن اعلاف للماشية على سبيل المثال / القمح – الشعير- السمسم – الذرة الشامية – الذرة الرفيعة – الفول السوداني – زهرة دوار الشمس . [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]ومن المعروف ان جميع المحاصيل السابقة تنتج الأعلاف الضرورية للماشية [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]فجميع اشجار هذه المحاصيل اذا استبعدنا البذور هي اعلاف طبيعية للماشية كما ان بعض البذور مثل القمح والشعير والذرة الشامية والذرة الرفيعة تدخل في غذاء الماشية واما البذور الزيتية مثل الذرة الشامية والفول السوداني وزهرة دوار الشمس فبعد ما تعصر ويستخرج الزيت يعتبر الكسبة والذي هو من مخلفات صناعة الزيوت هو عليقة مسمنة واساسية وتدخل مركبات تغذية الماشية .[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]وبالنسبة للخضر/ البصل – البطاطس – الجزر[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]الفاكهة برتقال – قريب فروت – تفاح – موز – منقة – بطيخ – شمام [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]جميع مخلفات حصاد الفاكة هي من العلائق المكملة لتغذية الماشية .[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]تربية وانتاج الماشية والدواجن والأسماك :[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] ان الهاجس الطبيعي لمربي الماشية والدواجن والأسماك هو الغذاء الذي اصبح مكلف ونادر في بعض الأوقات مما يكون له اسوء الأثر حيث يفقد المشروع اهدافه الأقتصادية وقد يعرضه للخسارة خاصة وان معظم مربي الماشية يعتمدون على السوق في تلبية احتياجاته وهذا يعرض الماشية للضمور والهزال والمرض وقد يعرضها للموت لا سمح الله وفي هذا المشروع تنساب على ماشيتك الخيرات وتتدفق بأذن الله شبه مجانا بتكلفة تصل الى 5 % مقارنة بالتربية التي لا تمتلك امدادات طبيعية وحيث ان المشروع من اهدافه انتاج اللحوم وهذه الماشية ستذبح فأن بعض مخلفات المسالخ هي غذاء للدواجن والأسماك [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]وتأتي الأبقار في اول القائمة في استهلاك مخلفات الزراعة ومن ثم الضأن واما الماعز فيكفيه القليل والباقي يتحصل عليه من فتات الأبقار والضأن [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]ومن المعروف فأن صناعة الأعلاف ونقصد بذلك الأعلاف المصنعة بغرض التسمين او انتاج الألبان او اللحوم او البيض هي عبارة عن خليط من نخالة القمح والشعير نفسه والذرة الشامية سواء بذوره او كسبته بعد اسخراج الزيوت منه والذرة الرفيعة كحبوب والفول السوداني سواء قشرته او الردة او كسبته وكسبة دوار الشمس والمولاص والذي هو من مخلفات صناعة السكر ويمكن الحصول على الكالسيوم من عظام الأسماك وقشورها بعد طحنها وخلط الجميع مع بعضه البعض يعطيك غذائا متكاملا بقي ان تضيع البرسيم كنبات اخضر يحتوي على فيتامينات اهمها فيتامين - أ – وبذلك تكون العليقة متكاملة وتأتي ان شاء الله بالنتيجة المرجوة[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]الدواجن :[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] في ظل مزرعة نموذجية يمكن استجلاب امهات خالية من الأمراض يمكن ان تنتج بيض ولحوم وبسرعة شديدة وهي من اسرع انواع الحيوانات انتاجا يمكنها خلال 45 يوما ان تصل لمستوى اللحوم كما يمكن للأمهات انتاج البيض وتعتمد علاى غذائها على الحبوب المحاصيل ذرة رفيعة شامية وتحتاج لمسحوق قشور الأسماك وعظامها كالسيوم لأنتاج البيض وتمد مزرعة الأسماك ب 80 % من الغذاء وذلك ان السمك يمكنه ان يقتات على مخلفات الدواجن بشكل رئيسي وبعض الفيتامينات كما يمكن اضافة البرسيم كمكمل غذائي .[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]الأسماك :[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] من المشاريع المتدنية التكلفة عالية الأنتاج تعتمد على تغذيتها على مخلفات الدواجن وبعض الفيتامينات والحبوب تعيش في اربعة حفر ذات مستويات للمياه متدرجة تبدء بالضحل وتصل الى اعمق مستوى يتم انتجها في مدة اقصاها اربعة اشهر حيث يمكن ان تصل اوزانها الى 6 كيلو ويتبادل مع الدواجن بمدها بمخلفات الذبح من معدته وكذلك يمد كل من الدواجن والماشية بالكالسيوم الطبيعي من خلال طحن عظامه وقشوره .[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]النحل :[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] من ارخص الحيوانات تكاليفا للأنتاج حيث لا يحتاج من المشروع الى اي غذاء تقدمه له فهو يعتمد على على الأزهار والتي تعج بها المنطقة ويساعد في عمليات التلقيح حيث ينشرها على جميع المحاصيل وتكلفته الوحيده هي شراء سلالات جيدة ذات انتاج عالي ومتنوع وانشاء خلياته من صناديق وشمع[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]الصناعة :[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] يمكن للمشروع ان ينشيئ صناعات ذات صلة بالأنتاج الزراعي مثل مطاحن الغلال للحبوب واستهلاك مخلفاتها في تغذية الماشية ومعاصر للزيوت واستهلاك مخلفاتها لتغذية الماشية كذلك جميع مخلفات صناعة معجون الطماطم والمربيات ومخلفات المسلخ لها علاقة بالأرض والماشية وصناعة الألبان والجبنة[/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot]هذا ماوفقني الله اليه وليس جديدا بل هو ما يطلق عليه الدورة المتكاملة بين الزرعة والصناعة والماشية [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font][font=&quot][/font]​ ​


----------

